# weak back legs.



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I have noticed Luna doesn't seem to have good balance or strength in her back legs, if i push slightly on her left side she will over correct to the right and sometime falter. I am not sure if it is just she is young or what, is there exercises that will help with just her back legs?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Perch work baby!!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Chuck94! said:


> Perch work baby!!


english man english LOL


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

hoytn said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > Perch work baby!!
> ...


Teach the dog to put its front two paws on an elevated surface (perch) while pivoting the rear legs around the perch!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Ok. Got ya. Is her weakness just age related or no.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Google perch work - lots of videos available.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

hoytn said:


> Ok. Got ya. Is her weakness just age related or no.


No one can really guess without seeing her move! Take a video of her walking from a side view and post it! If her gait is pretty normal and it's just a little instability/weakness in the hind quarters it probably is just age related though. Make sure she gets plenty of free exercise on natural surfaces, hiking and exploring. These puppies grow so fast that a little instability from time to time is to be expected. But again, post a video!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How old is she?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> How old is she?


she will be 4 months on the 1st


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> No one can really guess without seeing her move! Take a video of her walking from a side view and post it! If her gait is pretty normal and it's just a little instability/weakness in the hind quarters it probably is just age related though. Make sure she gets plenty of free exercise on natural surfaces, hiking and exploring. These puppies grow so fast that a little instability from time to time is to be expected. But again, post a video!


Thats the thing her gait is wonderful, to me it looks perfect.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Then she’s perfect lol


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Pretty normal. They’re awkward, clumsy little things are they grow. Ryka would walk and trip over herself lol


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

i google perch work. i did not know that was called perch i thought it was a thing to help with heel, which it doesn't for me LOL


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

hoytn said:


> i google perch work. i did not know that was called perch i thought it was a thing to help with heel, which it doesn't for me LOL


It does help with heeling positioning!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Chuck94! said:


> It does help with heeling positioning!


not for me it doesnt LOL


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

hoytn said:


> Chuck94! said:
> 
> 
> > It does help with heeling positioning!
> ...


I’d slow things down & not be in a rush! Break it down into as many small steps as possible


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

If she looks perfect to you, why are you worried about it? She sounds good to me, but I haven't seen her for myself.

Isn't this like the 5th thread recently from people being worried about their puppy's walking? Are these threads making people paranoid?? Not being critical of you, OP. I have just noticed a trend lately.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> If she looks perfect to you, why are you worried about it? She sounds good to me, but I haven't seen her for myself.
> 
> Isn't this like the 5th thread recently from people being worried about their puppy's walking? Are these threads making people paranoid?? Not being critical of you, OP. I have just noticed a trend lately.


 I would say it is something they are noticing and it looks different. For me I am cautious and will ask even if to me all looks well.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Swimming is great exercise.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Really. I want to get her into swimming.


----------



## Sam I Am (May 26, 2010)

How is her jumping ability so far?

My poor Sammi never had good jumping ability and was diagnosed with HD at around 10 months. Her back legs were weak her whole life:frown2:


----------

